# Big Train Show



## John Wagner (Jan 29, 2008)

I got the room booked and I am ready for the show to arrive. Now if Uncle Sam would give me some spending $$ for the show I would be set. Patiently waiting........... 

Looking foreword to seeing everyone again.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

John, long time no see on the forum, what happened to the FP45? did you ever finish it? hope to see you and it there.


----------



## John Wagner (Jan 29, 2008)

Yeah its been a while for me on here. I spent most of the year finishing the Santa Fe Mikado bash and the F45 is still the grey ghost. Have not touched it all year. I run it on the house layout along with the U50 but she is still unfinished. The mikado is done and needing decals. I will talk to Stan at the show. 
I can bring the units if there is a booth again this year and room for them. I would not want to take space away from new projects. I have not seen much about the show online here. Just so glad this year to have a room and be able to stay around and visit with friends.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Ok I got my reservations for the hotel FOR THE BIG TRAIN SHOW. I am all set


----------



## John Corradini (Jan 2, 2008)

John 
Long time no see or no hear. Good to see you back. 
Looking forward to seeing you at TBS.


----------



## skatewake (Feb 18, 2008)

Hello to all, 

I was thinking about going to this show. Is it really good? I won’t be able to see any of the display layouts at people’s houses but is there any in the convention center building? I live in San Jose and I will drive down only for Saturday. Any input would be appreciated 

What do you guys think? 

Thanks, 

Charles


----------



## John McGuyer (Jan 2, 2008)

There are several in the show itself including Del Oro Pacific. It is worth the drive all by itself. 

John


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Charles - for whatever it's worth, once you've been around MLS a little while, the BTS becomes THE event of the year, primarily because it's the annual gathering of west coast MLSers. I've been going now since 2001, and it's the high point of my social year, not so much because of the show itself, but because it's the one time of the year I get to actually hang out with all the friends I've made here, run trains with them, have drinks with them, and socialize! 

I live in Milpitas btw, and will mostly be found at the live steam track. If you do decide to go, make sure you stop by and stick out your hand!


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Charles, 

Like Dwight said, it's the West Coast MLSer's social event of the year! Hope to see you there.


----------



## Richard Schmitt (Jan 2, 2008)

The SUNDANCE CENTRAL MODULAR RAILROAD is being packed this coming week in two PODS for the trip from Florida to California for the Big Train Show. Hope to meet all the West coast MLS' attending the show. Stop by and say hello. 
Richard Schmitt


----------



## Josef Rieder (Jan 18, 2008)

I'll be there with Del Oro, it will be cool to meet some of you. Who knows, I might even have my MLS name tag by then


----------



## Bob Baxter (Jan 3, 2008)

The Door Hollow Shortline modular railroad will also be there. Go to the Big Train Show website and then to the exhibitor's page and click on the buttons to see the websites of the layouts.


----------



## Bob Starr (Jan 2, 2008)

And I will be there with the Live Steam track


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

And I will be there with my live steam trains! hehehe


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I'll be there wearing my super bitchin' "Duncan" badge! 

Hah! 

Greg


----------



## pcentral (Jan 3, 2008)

Charles, 
By all means, come down to the show. I can just about guarantee that next year you'll make plans to be there both days of the show. Maybe even like several of the guys who have started showing up on thursday! As mentioned before, there will be some excellent layouts on display in the show hall and most if not all of them have at least one MLS member. Be sure and stop by the MLS booth and say hi to whoever is at the booth at the time. 

*I ask everyone to remember to come by the MLS booth and sign the member board EACH day! * We do this so all members have the chance to see who else is in attendance from MLS. As we are all spread out around the show sometimes we don't know someone is at the show that we want to meet until after their gone. 

Y made our reservations today for Friday and Saturday at the Marriott. We'll be coming into town Thursday night but won't be at the show until Friday AM. 

Steve


----------



## Duncan (Jan 2, 2008)

JJ, 
Would you mind hauling some (4 total) badges to the show?? 
I had some made up for folks that ultimately couldn't make it to the convention, and I'd hate to waste the badges... 
Maybe we could meet up at my office???


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By Duncan on 05/19/2008 10:52 PM
JJ, 
Would you mind hauling some (4 total) badges to the show?? 
I had some made up for folks that ultimately couldn't make it to the convention, and I'd hate to waste the badges... 
Maybe we could meet up at my office???




I Don't know....That extra weight....and the cost of gass....... 

I guess so/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/whistling.gif 

What are you doing this week end I have a 5 day week end.....E mail Phone numbers......I cleaned out my Email Box and forgot to write things down /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/shocked.gif


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

This is gonna be a dandy show for me this year. Brian's asked me to do a bunch of images for him so I think MLS will be featured in a great way... : We'll be there to set up the Live Steam track and I'll be workin' for trains in the St Aubin booth. 

Then there's the little one in the MLS booth. Steve n' Y, does he have his own TX for trains yet?  

Richard, it will be great meeting you and we'll sure get a whole bunch of images of all the MLS manned modules. Dore Holler, Da Gold one, Liiiive Steem and the Zun Dancentral..... The ABTO guys from Phoenix will be setting up as well. It's gonna be a dandy show........


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

We're featured on the Thursday bus tour. Would you guys like to do a pizza party here Thursday night? We are about 45 minutes to an hour (depends on traffic) from the show. You can even bring trains to run..., assuming they can get around 8 foot diameter curves. 

http://tortoiseandlizardbash.com/


----------



## skatewake (Feb 18, 2008)

Thanks for all of the replies. I will be driving down for the show and I can’t wait. I will be down there with my Pops and will see you guys there. 

Once again many thanks, 

Charles


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

The Pizza Layout is ready for the booth, got the last major thing I was looking for, some resin cactus's glued down, so I'll be there first thing Saturday AM. I just hope we can plug my extension cord into something so we can run the long /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/laugh.gif trains, otherwise, I'll just make sure to bring extra batteries for the Stompers. I can be at the booth for a while as I probably wont be buying anything this year, money is too tight once again wouldnt ya know./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/crying.gif


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

OK 13 DAYS AND A WAKE UP. 

I got my reservations, Got my regestration form sent in and all is paid for. 

I am ready to meet all my friends. 

Just cant wait


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Ready to go. It will be a little different this year without that expensive free hamburger at San-Val on Friday before the show. I will miss that. Oh well, things change. We are going to spend a couple days after the show up at Tehachapi watching trains,one of the best spots in the country for railfanning. We have also discoverd a little cafe in Bakersfield that is right next to the east end of the BNSF yard where you can sit outside and watch trains about 100' away. Great spot for breakfast. Only about 1/2 hour from Tehachapi.


----------



## GrizzlyFlatsFan (Jan 5, 2008)

I received my tickets in the mail last week! I'm ready for the trip down.


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty, 
When you do decide to come west plan an extra couple days and come to Tehachapi with us.


----------



## MasonsDad (Feb 7, 2008)

Well I cant wait to check out the show, and meet some of, if not all of youz guyz. I know my buddy Jim Shutt will be thier at the MLS booth or gathering place and I plan on doing some shopping for ???????? and maybe even some advertising for my small part time business of G scale bridges and maybe even get some good ideas for other projects, well enough of my rambling and babling, see yall there 
Ben


----------



## pcentral (Jan 3, 2008)

Just a reminder, if anyone has something they want to display in the MLS booth(especially if you have posted about it here on the forum)they are welcome. Just send us a note so we know what to plan for. 

Steve


----------



## John Wagner (Jan 29, 2008)

I will be bringing the U50 and the F45 ( with a little surprise for everyone ). Lets just say it does not look like it did last time. Last year a engineer who once ran the U50 #9950 stopped by the booth and I was bummed I did not get to meet him. 

John Wagner


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

All right John! look forward to seeing it painted up. Well theres 1/2 the booth./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue.gif 

I have my pizza ready, need to talk to someone about the booth will be arrainged this year, also readying an assortment of "little" trains this year, I dont think any of my "big" /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/blink.gif stuff will make the trip this year, also need to know if I by some divine provence have friday avalable maybe I could bring it then, I dont know whats going on at the show Friday as I've never been on a friday, anyway we'll see ya there!


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Started to gather things up for the trip to the show and I can't find my MLS badge. Had it forever. Anybody out there who is printing them?


----------



## pcentral (Jan 3, 2008)

HA HA, just couldn't wait could ya John?! 

Vic, you got mail. 

Even with John's 50 and the 45 we should still have plenty of room for other people to bring stuff to display. Besides, I have a feeling John will be trying to get some track time in for the girls! 

Steve


----------



## royh (Jan 4, 2008)

I will be there with the Del Oro Pacific Children's Layout.


----------



## Bodie Bailey (Jan 22, 2008)

I hope everybody has a great time at the show. I can't make it this year, due to too many things going on that weekend. I will miss everybody, but I have been missing most of this year. 

Hope to see everybody next year. 

David Bodie Bailey


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

LAST CALL if you are interested in going to dinner with the MLS crowd on Friday night. I'll be making reservations later. Sign up here http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/forumid/18/postid/30944/view/topic/Default.aspx. 

Dinner is at Lucille's BBQ.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

ONE DAY AND A WAKE UP 

ok I am 0ff to THE BIG TRAIN SHOW. See you all there.


----------



## John Wagner (Jan 29, 2008)

Got the boys packed up and heading out after work Friday. Have a safe trip JJ.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Dwight, 
Shoot some movies of Jim Spaniers Aristo LS Mikado, like to see it. We correspond some. Jerry


----------



## Bob Starr (Jan 2, 2008)

We are leaving very shortly!!!!! Got the track, trains, wife and dog all loaded and ready to go have fun!


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, its a few minutes after 12 so I'm headed out to the BTS 

Tommy 
Rio Gracie


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

We just had the bus tour here with about 50 people. Everything ran perfectly (7 trains at once and not a single derailment or glitch) and all were impressed and had a great time.


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, after that long drive, I arrived about 1 PM. 










Look aross th street 










Walk into the Lobby an found a couple of real friendly people - John Corradini and JJ. 











I'll start a new post for each day and post pictures while I'm here. 

Tommy 
Rio Gracie


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Mike Nelson and I got here about 3 and found this hard working (?) group hanging around the live steam track..... Howard, Bob, Ms Daisy and Jackie... 








The LS track supports coming out of Bob's van awaiting some action..... 








Then I snuck in the exhibitors hall and found the MLS booth ready for the invasion. 








Tommy will post some of the action of the live steam setup.... I was busy working as the images will show... Right Tommy..... /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/blush.gif


----------



## maculsay (Jan 2, 2008)

Here’s some pictures from the first day of setting up the Live Steam Track at BTS. 

We are located just east of the Convention Center’s south entrance (just off of Holt Blvd). 









The area where the track will be setup is just a blank pallet waiting for the artist’s brush. 









Bob Starr and Jackie arriving with the track and their trailer in tow. 









And after about 3 hours of assembly, the track sections are having the individual rails joined by Stan, Mike and John. 

















A well deserved break. Bob, Jackie, Ms Daisy, Dwight, Tommy, and JJ. 









And finally some official excitement brought to us by the Convention Center officials, which seems to always be lurking in the wings....”you can’t have an occupied trailer parked here” (a local city ordinance) 









More tomorrow.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

More images.... What you'll see when you enter the Convention Center.. 










Y and Jason.... 










Richard Schmidts modular layout being delivered to the show. 










Stored against the wall..... That sure is a great way to have it delivered.... 










Richard working to get their highly detailed narrow gauge modular layout set up for the opening of the show. 










Bob Baxter's Door Hollow modular in the first stages of setup..... MLS is very, very well represented...... 










The live steam booth is up and running without a hitch.


----------



## bottino (Feb 7, 2008)

Stan, it looks good so far. You even got tents. Keep em coming. 
Paul


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow, big track! Take it easy Stan! Jerry


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

More events of the day..... The out to dinner bunch..... All except John Corradini. 










He went to the Bachmann "Bingo" banquet and was one of the winners. He took a nice tanker. The other Banquet cars were gondolas lettering with "BINGO" on them. 










On the way to the banquet, we stopped at the MLS booth which is ready for the show tomorrow....


----------



## maculsay (Jan 2, 2008)

Then there was a second day at the live steam track!! 
5 canopies were setup to get some shade in the right places. The convention center supplied tables & chairs. 









Let the games begin. 
Mark Kelly fires up his Aster. 









Bob Starr Locomotive awaiting entry on to the main. 









Dwight running his Cab Forward on the inside track. 









Howard’s Forney approaching Dwight’s Cab Forward sitting on the steam-up siding. 









Right out-of-the-box, Dwight prepares to run his new Accucraft Loco. 









Bill’s Mich-Cal Shay makes the rounds. 









And lastly Howard’s Cricket Mark II gearing its way around the course. 









And the BTS hasn’t even opened yet!!


----------



## maculsay (Jan 2, 2008)

Saturday at the steam track: 
Bill’s Mich-Cal Shay pulling 10 sets of logging disconnects sans any logs. 








Dwight’s 4-4-0 pulling passenger cars, thanks to Accucraft’s Cliff. 
















SteveC’s “TOBY” 








Dwight’s one-of-a-kind Cab Forward pulling Howard’s backwoods work train cars. 








Howard’s Cricket waiting to enter the outside mainline. 
















Lots of other Locomotives made the rounds today....I just missed them. 
Onto Sunday.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice looking engines.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

The first "official" morning of the show. 

Our Starr Live Steamer.....  










JJ putting the risers together for the MLS Booth..... 










Steve, Y and Jason in the booth. I'll get Shad and Melony tomorrow... 










Some of the MLS exhibitors and layouts..... More to follow 

Jonathan and Laura... 










Eaglewings Ironcraft... 










Phil Jensen and Hartland 










The Door Hollow Gang.... Bob and Sandra Baxter with Don Gage. 










Sundance Central with Richard Schmidt and the gang.... 










And a very pleasant surprise. Our Interurban took first place in the Kitbashing Self propelled catagory.... /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/hehe.gif


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

To finish up the images from Sunday at the BTS..... 

Shad and Melony.... 










Rany Bryne and his wife in the PCGRS booth 










More live steam track images..... 

Dwight fixin' the Heisler.... 










Bill makin' sure he does it right..... 










Bob, Dwight and Bill...... 










Bob, Dwight and Angus Coulter. A live steam wanabee from Vancouver BC. 










More live steam participants.....


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

I ended up with three raffle prizes this year, a Bachmann tank car, a USA reefer, and a miniature plant! (Like shooting fish in a barrel, but I thought I would leave some for the rest of you.) They were personally delivered to my house yesterday. What a great show!


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

I won an airbrush, now I got to figure out if i want to keep it, sell it or trade it....hmmm, theres an idea, I do need 2 Macks to finish a couple projects.


----------

